# Another recent photo of Nikki & Keiko



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd gone inside the restaurant to pick up food, and my friend Rhonda took this photo of Nikki and Keiko. Nikki (top) appears to be standing on Keiko's neck, no doubt looking for me. 

Thanks for looking.

View attachment 88327


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Haha, it reall does look she is standing on her neck. They are both adorable!:wub: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Too cute --'r should I say two cute(s) ---girls are so special!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

haaha Nikki is hilarious...I bet she was looking for her mommy! They are both so adorable in their stroller!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So cute and look how they work together.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute X 2.:wub:
I can't get over how much those two look alike!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are so cute together!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow they look so much alike! The apple didn't fall far from the tree!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable-I love your girls. I was wondering, they look SO much alike. Are they from the same litter? I really must take some photos of my girls when I get a chance.:blush:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!They are GORGEOUS !!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That is a cute picture - I love how Mommy let's Nikki get away with standing on her neck. Keiko really looks so happy to be with you and enjoying the finer things in life


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww, i always love the pics you post  sooo cute! xxx


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Adorable-I love your girls. I was wondering, they look SO much alike. Are they from the same litter? I really must take some photos of my girls when I get a chance.:blush:



They are mother and daughter. Keiko is the mother.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nikki that's your mommy your standing on:HistericalSmiley: sooo cute, :wub:my kids walk all over me so I know how Keiko feels:HistericalSmiley:just kidding


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Adorable! They look like twins!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Suzan, how are you getting so many cute pics of the two of them? I really can never get mine looking at the camera at the same time? Keiko and Nikki are just tooooo adorable together!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

princessre said:


> Suzan, how are you getting so many cute pics of the two of them? I really can never get mine looking at the camera at the same time? Keiko and Nikki are just tooooo adorable together!!



It's because it's not me taking them! :thumbsup:

If hubby takes them, I stand beside or behind him, and they look at me - as I'm holding a treat. In this one, Rhonda took it. I think they were either watching me walk away or toward them.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

They're both so sweet! It looks like they get along well.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I want a maltese totem pole! They are just so beautiful!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I just love them.:wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Suzan,

Your girls are adorable and I love your pictures. Everyone is 
cuter than the one before. I am definitely getting "girl envy"!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Those girls are just darling together! Such happy little faces. I bet you cause quite a stir when you go out with them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love the pic Suzan........They belong together!!! Such little dolls and they photograph so well......you know I love the tongue shots most of all~~~


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww another sweet pic! Tell Rhonda I said hi - I met her at the pizza party and she was very nice.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Suzan - what a perfect picture that is of mom and daughter. :wub::wub: Oh my gosh - they couldn't be any cuter (could they??). You must be loving it so much.:chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

PreciousPrince said:


> Aww another sweet pic! Tell Rhonda I said hi - I met her at the pizza party and she was very nice.



Will do! She's a lovely person.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ever since you got Keiko, we're seeing GREAT pictures!!! :aktion033:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

How cute! Your girls are so sweet! :wub::wub:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awe they are so sweet; I'm sure they are inseperarable.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What a cutie photo of your little cutie pies!!! They're too sweet!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

How did I miss this one?! They are too gorgeous!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Suzan, the both are beyond darling. I just love them!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha, so cute!! :wub::wub::wub: Your girls are little lovelies, Suzan. Lucky you!


----------

